# hi there



## daveyboy

hi there everybod just got myself a tt,,, new to the site just thought id say a big hiya


----------



## trev

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## conlechi

Hi daveyboy and welcome to the forum

Get some pics up when you get a chance 

dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## chrishTT

welcome
what TT have you bought yourself


----------



## daveyboy

chrishTT said:


> welcome
> what TT have you bought yourself


 hi there just bought a 2000 18t 225 in silver had the rs 18 inch wheels stuck on it thou


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Daveyboy, Welcome to the Forum.
H.


----------



## southTT

hello,enjoy your car  
cheers
jon


----------



## graham225

Welcome

Get some pics up, coz as you will find out we love pics on here


----------



## Naresh

Hi there welcome to the forum - where in Essex are you? There are already quite a few of us on here now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome any pics :?: have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

